# cerinthus



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

about a hour ago i answered i think marconi about cerinthus just had dinner then i thought back 60 yrs .i made a blue we dident to south amerca . first we went round to london from liverpool took half cargo of scotsh whiskey .then went to jamaica and filled up with rum . then went to west coast of the states .what a trip .sorry for mistak last post .went looking for where i posted it but couldnt find it .bbut its there somewhere .could tell a bit more about her but i think iv tacken up to much space . jim old sinner in oz .i know lousey spelling .(Cloud)


----------

